# Milan - Lazio (Coppa Italia): 27 Gennaio 2015 ore 20:45. Tv Rai 1



## admin (25 Gennaio 2015)

Dopo la batosta subita in campionato (1-3) all'Olimpico, il Milan ritrova la Lazio. Questa volta in Coppa Italia, quarti di finale della competizione. 

Milan - Lazio, partita in programma Martedì 27 Gennaio 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. E' gara secca, chi vince (nei tempi regolamentari, supplementari, rigori) accedi alle semifinali.

Dove vedere Milan - Lazio di Coppa Italia in tv?

Diretta in chiaro su Rai 1 a partire dalle ore 20:45.


A seguire, tutti le informazioni, le formazioni, i biglietti, l'arbitro, le conferenza degli allenatori, i convocati ed i commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2015)

Speriamo di sentire, dagli spalti, quella voce metallica ed amplificata che fa:"Te ne va o no, te ne vai si o no?"


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Dopo la batosta subita in campionato (1-3) all'Olimpico, il Milan ritrova la Lazio. Questa volta in Coppa Italia, quarti di finale della competizione.
> 
> Milan - Lazio, partita in programma Martedì 27 Gennaio 2015 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Siro di Milano. E' gara secca, chi vince (nei tempi regolamentari, supplementari, rigori) accedi alle semifinali.
> 
> ...



altra piallata in arrivo. 

giocheranno pure un bel po' di aborti (abbiati, pazzini, essien...), gli va di lusso che il pubblico sarà pochissimo, quindi non ci sarà neanche contestazione.


----------



## Aragorn (25 Gennaio 2015)

Se passiamo sono certo lo confermeranno fino alla semifinale di ritorno


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Parolo ne fa altri 2.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Gennaio 2015)

Avanti un altro


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Costretti a gettare a donnine di facili costumi anche questa partita. A Berlusconi e Galliani auguro solo una cosa, che tengo per me.


----------



## smallball (25 Gennaio 2015)

e' l'ultima occasione,se dovessimo passare, viene confermato fino a fine stagione


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (25 Gennaio 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> e' l'ultima occasione,se dovessimo passare, viene confermato fino a fine stagione



Proprio per questo motivo non so cosa sperare, anche se ci è rimasta solo questa.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Gennaio 2015)

E anche quest'anno salutiamo la Coppa Italia


----------



## admin (25 Gennaio 2015)

Boh, non so. È davvero difficile perdere contro la stessa squadra a distanza di 3 giorni in un'altra competizione ed in casa. La Lazio, tra l'altro, credo che schiererà le riserve delle riserve.


----------



## Denni90 (25 Gennaio 2015)

a me farebbe tanto piacere andare avanti almeno per provare a vincere un trofeo dopo 4 anni di buio... ma invece verremo eliminati opponendo resistenza nulla come in tutte le partite di questo 2015...
pippo deve augurarsi che i tifosi tengano il suo ricordo di giocatore e non di allenatore


----------



## Schism75 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Mi dispiace, ma deve essere esonerato. Altrimenti rischiamo grosso fino al termine dell'anno.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Gennaio 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> a me farebbe tanto piacere andare avanti almeno per provare a vincere un trofeo dopo 4 anni di buio... ma invece verremo eliminati opponendo resistenza nulla come in tutte le partite di questo 2015...
> pippo deve augurarsi che i tifosi tengano il suo ricordo di giocatore e non di allenatore



Se vogliamo ripatire c'e il dovere di andare in finale di Coppa Italia per entrare in Europa League, il campionato ormai e finito. Possiamo sperare di passare il turno e licenziare Inzaghi per finire dignitosamente la stagione e sperare di passare la semifinale con un allenatore decente che fino a quel punto ha dato un po di gioco alla squadra. Se invece si continua con Er Bresaolo non si va da nessuna parte


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo ripatire c'e il dovere di andare in finale di Coppa Italia per entrare in Europa League, il campionato ormai e finito. Possiamo sperare di passare il turno e licenziare Inzaghi per finire dignitosamente la stagione e sperare di passare la semifinale con un allenatore decente che fino a quel punto ha dato un po di gioco alla squadra. Se invece si continua con Er Bresaolo non si va da nessuna parte



Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma mi sa che le regole sono cambiate e in Europa League non ci entra più la finalista di Coppa Italia (che perde contro chi vince lo scudo). Dovremmo anche vincerla quindi la Coppa, ma non vedo come.


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno salutiamo la Coppa Italia



Probabile, la squadra non c'è più


----------



## Denni90 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Se vogliamo ripatire c'e il dovere di andare in finale di Coppa Italia per entrare in Europa League, il campionato ormai e finito. Possiamo sperare di passare il turno e licenziare Inzaghi per finire dignitosamente la stagione e sperare di passare la semifinale con un allenatore decente che fino a quel punto ha dato un po di gioco alla squadra. Se invece si continua con Er Bresaolo non si va da nessuna parte



credo che se passiamo il turno andremo avanti con inzaghi senza pensarci (ovviamente in società)


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma mi sa che le regole sono cambiate e in Europa League non ci entra più la finalista di Coppa Italia (che perde contro chi vince lo scudo). Dovremmo anche vincerla quindi la Coppa, ma non vedo come.



Si? Non sapevo. Quella si che sarebbe il colpo di grazia


----------



## Tic (25 Gennaio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non vorrei sbagliarmi ma mi sa che le regole sono cambiate e in Europa League non ci entra più la finalista di Coppa Italia (che perde contro chi vince lo scudo). Dovremmo anche vincerla quindi la Coppa, ma non vedo come.



Chi vince la Coppa Italia va alla fase a gironi della Europa League, se è gia qualificata al suo posto ci va la finalista perdente che però parte dai preliminari
Se anche questa è qualificata allora va la 6° in classifica


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me vinciamo sia questa, sia quella con il Parma.

E magicamente la società ripartirà con la sua propaganda buonista facendo finta che non ci siano problemi.
Se avessero le palle di cambiare allenatore, dovrebbero farlo oggi proprio alla vigilia della partita importante di Champs... ah no, ehm, di Coppa Italia.
Adesso è la Coppa Italia la partità della stagione, dimenticavo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Chi vince la Coppa Italia va alla fase a gironi della Europa League, se è gia qualificata al suo posto ci va la finalista perdente che però parte dai preliminari
> Se anche questa è qualificata allora va la 6° in classifica


Bene, diciamo che e scontato che una o due finaliste saranno Roma, Juve, Napoli o Inter. Insomma, squadre che si qualificano per la EL e la Champions


----------



## sion (25 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me vinciamo sia questa, sia quella con il Parma.
> 
> E magicamente la società ripartirà con la sua propaganda buonista facendo finta che non ci siano problemi.
> Se avessero le palle di cambiare allenatore, dovrebbero farlo oggi proprio alla vigilia della partita importante di Champs... ah no, ehm, di Coppa Italia.
> Adesso è la Coppa Italia la partità della stagione, dimenticavo.



esatto..questa e' il rischio piu' grande..se vinciamo martedi il pagliaccio in panchina cominciera' a riprendere fiato e a dire baggianate come se avesse fatto chissa' quale impresa,la societa' tornera' a parlare(galliani non si e' praticamente mai visto a gennaio nelle interviste,strano..) e tutto il mulino bianco andra' avanti fino al prossimo tracollo.

nel mentre,in campionato finiremo dal decimo al tredicesimo posto minimo.

meglio che perdiamo,siamo eliminati si..ma almeno cacciano il fantoccio in panchina e si salva almeno la stagione provando quantomeno ad arrivare al quinto/sesto posto con un allenatore semiserio.


----------



## Tic (25 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bene, diciamo che e scontato che una o due finaliste saranno Roma, Juve, Napoli o Inter. Insomma, squadre che si qualificano per la EL e la Champions


Si, infatti l'unica volta che una finalista di Coppa Italia sia andata in El è stato il Palermo che nel campionato arrivo 8° e tolse il posto alla Juve 

Un paio di anni fa potevi arrivarci il Siena in finale che aveva battuto il Napoli 2-1 nella semifinale di andata


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, non so. È davvero difficile perdere contro la stessa squadra a distanza di 3 giorni in un'altra competizione ed in casa. La Lazio, tra l'altro, credo che schiererà le riserve delle riserve.



Alla formazione di partenza che hanno schierato contro il Torino negli ottavi, solo togliendo Parolo e magari anche Klose (ma invece penso proprio che giochi, visto l'infortunio di Djordjevic), c'è qualche possibilità di passare.


----------



## Marilson (25 Gennaio 2015)

per fortuna sarò a cena fuori con una ragazza


----------



## de sica (25 Gennaio 2015)

Per il bene del milan dobbiamo perdere. Vincere aumenterebbe questo circo equestre


----------



## Heaven (25 Gennaio 2015)

Se perdere significa cacciare Inzaghi e prendere Spalletti, mi dispiace ma spero che c'è ne facciano 3.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Non voglio tifare contro ma se vinciamo per Pippo non ci saranno problemi per 1 mese. Questo significa altre sconfitte. Vedremo...


----------



## AntaniPioco (25 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me vinciamo sia questa, sia quella con il Parma.
> 
> E magicamente la società ripartirà con la sua propaganda buonista facendo finta che non ci siano problemi.
> Se avessero le palle di cambiare allenatore, dovrebbero farlo oggi proprio alla vigilia della partita importante di Champs... ah no, ehm, di Coppa Italia.
> Adesso è la Coppa Italia la partità della stagione, dimenticavo.



quoto tutto, purtroppo (e dico purtroppo) almeno col parma vinceremo di sicuro, e gallinaccio sfoggerà di suo bel faccione proclamando la nostra rosa stupenda

l'unica soluzione è perdere questa partita e uscire dalla coppa italia...


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Gennaio 2015)

io non voglio perdere mai ma questa volta..


----------



## Tobi (25 Gennaio 2015)

Altra partita arroccati in difesa. Pioli salvaci


----------



## Dexter (25 Gennaio 2015)

Le riserve della Lazio sono tutt'altro che scarse.


----------



## Davidinho22 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Dispiace profondamente dirlo, l'ideale sarebbe passare il turno in qualche modo e poi esonerare l'incapace, ma sappiamo tutti benissimo che questa è una dirigenza folle, e un passaggio di turno vorrebbe dire portarsi avanti con inzaghi sul groppone e altre 4/5 sconfitte. Non possiamo più permetterci queste cose, al di là della classifica fallimentare è diventato tutto veramente imbarazzante, una vergogna


----------



## milan1899 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Non vorrei fare il disfattista ma se perdiamo e mettono Tassotti?


----------



## Djici (25 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, non so. È davvero difficile perdere contro la stessa squadra a distanza di 3 giorni in un'altra competizione ed in casa. La Lazio, tra l'altro, credo che schiererà le riserve delle riserve.



immagina che per noi ci sara abbiati in porta  e forse menez andra in panchina...


----------



## osvaldobusatti (25 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Boh, non so. È davvero difficile perdere contro la stessa squadra a distanza di 3 giorni in un'altra competizione ed in casa............



Quest'anno il Milan è in grado di battere anche questo record...


----------



## Jino (25 Gennaio 2015)

Per assurdo e non senza soffrire questi sono pure capaci di riscattarsi, ma poco cambia, Inzaghi non sa che pesci pigliare


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Se dovessimo perdere anche questa, si prendessero veramente dei provvedimenti seri, a partire dalla panchina.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Gennaio 2015)

Ultima panchina per Inzaghi.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2015)

sarebbe giusto che si cambiasse (anzi bisognerebbe aver già cambiato), ma se si perde, il nuovo allenatore non avrà più obiettivi (la Coppa Italia è l'unica cosa a cui aggrapparci) e se poi il "nuovo" fosse davvero Tassotti??

indi per cui spero che si vinca (comunque difficile) e che Inzaghi venga esonerato dopo un eventuale stop col Parma (anche perché poi dopo c'è la Juventus )

è una situazione che comunque va, va sempre male... ma Forza Milan


----------



## ercapretta (26 Gennaio 2015)

la Lazio di Lotirchio, con DS serio e competente come Igli Tare, ha tirato su una squadra competitiva e affamata...con due spicci!! Galliani faceva il fenomeno ai tempi che giravano i soldoni, appena ha dovuto lavorare con cifre basse, ci ha portato le mummie a Milanello!! Vergogna, vergogna....VERGOGNA!!!


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Gennaio 2015)

http://www.milanworld.net/bonaventura-out-15-giorni-elsha-gia-campo-contro-la-lazio-vt25066.html


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (26 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> indi per cui spero che si vinca (comunque difficile) e che Inzaghi venga esonerato dopo un eventuale stop col Parma (anche perché poi dopo c'è la Juventus )



Sono andato a guardare la classifica...
Dovessimo perdere contro il Parma (e ovviamente contro la Juve) la cosa diventa interessante...


----------



## admin (26 Gennaio 2015)

up


----------



## Aragorn (26 Gennaio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> indi per cui spero che si vinca (comunque difficile) e che Inzaghi venga esonerato dopo un eventuale stop col Parma (anche perché poi dopo c'è la Juventus )



Concordo sul fatto che sarebbe comunque importante vincere domani, ma se si dovesse pareggiare col Parma (perdere credo sia oggettivamente impossibile) e dovessero decidere di esonerare Inzaghi a quel punto spero lo facciano dopo la partita con la Juve. Dato che per il nuovo allenatore non dev'essere il massimo a livello psicologico pronti via e iniziare con una scoppola epocale a Torino.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2015)

*Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Milan-Lazio.*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Milan-Lazio.*



Mancava solo lui


----------



## ercapretta (26 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mancava solo lui



bene, la Lazio in questo momento vale 10 milan. La peggior riserve della Lazio, da noi sarebbe titolare inamovibile, dico bene raga?


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Milan-Lazio.*



in campo la primavera


----------



## de sica (26 Gennaio 2015)

Per assurdo è difficile pensare che le perderemo tutte. Quindi per me domani, mr entusiasmo vince


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Gennaio 2015)

Che tristezza, la stampa e la società hanno creato un'aspettativa per questa partita senza precedenti, come se fosse un quarto di Champions.

Io coerentemente con il mio atteggiamento degli ultimi anni mi disinteresso completamente della Coppa Italia, so che i tempi sono cambiati ma non mi adeguo al pensiero di una società che prima descriveva la Champions come il suo habitat naturale, e ora santifica la partitella di Coppetta dove le vere big schierano la primavera.

PS. E' solo un pensiero personale e una critica alla società, non è rivolta a chi aspetta la partita di domani e magari la vuole comunque commentare con passione


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Per assurdo è difficile pensare che le perderemo tutte. Quindi per me domani, mr entusiasmo vince



Certo, per assurdo però è difficile pensare che una squadra che ti ha umiliato due giorni fa, ora possa perdere...


----------



## Brain84 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Io spero vivamente che il Milan perda, lo dico per la prima volta da tifoso milanista fin dal 1988-89


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che tristezza, la stampa e la società hanno creato un'aspettativa per questa partita senza precedenti, come se fosse un quarto di Champions.
> 
> Io coerentemente con il mio atteggiamento degli ultimi anni mi disinteresso completamente della Coppa Italia, so che i tempi sono cambiati ma non mi adeguo al pensiero di una società che prima descriveva la Champions come il suo habitat naturale, e ora santifica la partitella di Coppetta dove le vere big schierano la primavera.
> 
> PS. E' solo un pensiero personale e una critica alla società, non è rivolta a chi aspetta la partita di domani e magari la vuole comunque commentare con passione



No no fai bene secondo me anche io la penso così. La Coppa Italia per me vale zero, non è un trofeo come un altro. E lo dico sia quando la snobbiamo che quando ci puntiamo. E comunque vincerla è impossibile, dovremmo essere super fortunati.


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Rocchi l'arbitro di Milan-Lazio.*



*I convocati della Lazio:
*
PORTIERI: Marchetti, Berisha, Strakosha

DIFENSORI: Konko, Basta, Novaretti, Radu, Mauricio, Cana, Pereirinha, Prce

CENTROCAMPISTI: Ledesma, Cataldi, Onazi, Gonzalez, Ederson, Parolo, Biglia, Candreva, Mauri

ATTACCANTI: Klose, Keita, Palombi (n°54)


----------



## gianluca1193 (26 Gennaio 2015)

Prevedo sfilze di "Oh Nooooo" domani sera qui...


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2015)

*Sky: Mexes non sarà convocato per la sfida contro la Lazio,scelta fatta da parte della società.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sky: Mexes non sarà convocato per la sfida contro la Lazio,scelta fatta da parte della società.*



*I convocato del Milan: 
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez

DIFENSORI: Abate, Albertazzi, Alex, Armero, Calabria (96), De Santis (97), Rami, Zaccardo

CENTROCAMPISTI: Essien, De Jong, Montolivo, Muntari, Poli, Suso, van Ginkel

ATTACCANTI: Cerci, Honda, Mastour, Menez, Pazzini


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (26 Gennaio 2015)

Mastour... ma qualche minuto lo farà mai? Era in panca all' Olimpico? Perchè entrò Muntari nel finale.


----------



## Roten1896 (26 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocato del Milan:
> *
> PORTIERI: Abbiati, Gori (66), Diego Lopez
> 
> ...



Io se sapessi che è la mia ultima in panchina giocherei così 
(Abbiati lo metto per il classico turnover del portiere in coppa)

-------------------Abbiati----------------------
Abate ------ Rami ----- Alex ----- Albertazzi
--------Suso ---- De Jong ---- Poli ----------
------------------Honda -----------------------
------------Cerci -------- Pazzini -------------

con Mastour nel secondo tempo al posto di Honda


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Gennaio 2015)

Leggere per piacere

http://www.milanworld.net/parole-censurate-da-ora-tolleranza-zero-una-settimana-di-ban-vt25085.html


----------



## tequilad (27 Gennaio 2015)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Mastour... ma qualche minuto lo farà mai? Era in panca all' Olimpico? Perchè entrò Muntari nel finale.



No, questo weekend ha giocato con la primavera.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

tequilad ha scritto:


> No, questo weekend ha giocato con la primavera.


 [MENTION=230]tequilad[/MENTION] Se non ricordo male segui molto da vicino le giovanili del Milan. Sai qualcosa di più sulla crescita di Mastour?


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Lazio 

QUOTARE


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Lazio
> 
> QUOTARE





La Lazio fa di tutto per farci passare. Mauri centravanti, centravanti di difesa inediti che non si sono ancora presentati tra di loro. Se quell'asino riesce a perdere anche questa.... (cosa assolutamente impossibile da fare)


----------



## Heaven (27 Gennaio 2015)

Sulla carta dovremmo vincere nettamente.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Lazio
> 
> QUOTARE



Montolivo e De Jong assieme + Muntari
sarà uno 0-3 definitivo


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Lazio
> 
> QUOTARE



SE riusciamo a perdere con questa formazioni siamo proprio da serie F.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Si, credo che Pioli stia facendo di tutto per uscire.


----------



## Hammer (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Lazio
> 
> QUOTARE



Mauri falso nueve 

Pioli ha preso lezioni da Pippo


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Mauri falso nueve
> 
> Pioli ha preso lezioni da Pippo



Mauri sarà un falso nueve ma Pazzini è un falso giocatore.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Lazio
> 
> QUOTARE



La Lazio ha una formazione oscena,impensabile non vincere.
Certo però che il nostro centrocampo è da censura.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La Lazio ha una formazione oscena,impensabile non vincere.
> Certo però che il nostro centrocampo è da censura.



sempre meglio della nostra


----------



## Marchisio89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Sulla carta sembrerebbe buona come formazione ma con questi centrocampisti penso fosse meglio un centrocampo a 4 in linea con Montolivo e De Jong in mediana per limitare i danni. A tre servono giocatori piú veloci e soprattutto piú tecnici. Muntari non lo farei giocare a prescindere.

Magari una formazione tipo cosí:

..................Abbiati
Abate....Alex.......Rami.......TS
Cerci..Montolivo...De Jong...Menez
.......................Honda
.............Pazzini

Un pó sperimentale, ma penso dia piú equilibiro alla squadra in entrambe le fasi e renderebbe la squadra piú corta e compatta.



Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> La Lazio ha una formazione oscena,impensabile non vincere.
> Certo però che il nostro centrocampo è da censura.


Sará oscena, ma hanno un organizzazione di gioco niente male.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Milan Channel: De Jong out contro la Lazio.*


----------



## sion (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: De Jong out contro la Lazio.*


motivi li hanno detti?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: De Jong out contro la Lazio.*



Se non ci sono motivi fisici puzza di bruciato...


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: De Jong out contro la Lazio.*



quindi o ci tocca di nuovo Montolivo regista  con poli e muntari. 

oppure mette dentro essien.  

schifo in ogni caso perchè dubito che pippo si giochi la permanenza con van ginkel, suso o altri esperimenti.


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Per stasera passo. I ghana-brothers stasera preferisco evitarmeli.


----------



## raducioiu (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Le probabili formazioni di Milan e Lazio
> 
> QUOTARE



Visto che per noi è diventato molto importante arrivare in finale mi sembra stupido fare il turnover, anche solo in porta: doveva far giocare Diego Lopez.



MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: De Jong out contro la Lazio.*


Per fortuna non c'è Klose a raccogliere i magici assist del nostro capitano regista.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: De Jong out contro la Lazio.*



Mi puzza parecchio anche a me, anche perché l'ufficio stampa dichiara " troppo rischioso per azzardare una sua presenza"


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Formazioni ufficiali:

Milan:  Abbiati; Abate, Alex, Rami, Albertazzi; Poli, Montolivo, Muntari; Cerci, Pazzini, Menez

Lazio: Berisha; Konko, Cana, Mauricio, Radu; Onazi, Biglia, Parolo; Cataldi; Keita, Klose
*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> Milan:  Abbiati; Abate, Alex, Rami, Albertazzi; Poli, Montolivo, Muntari; Cerci, Pazzini, Menez
> 
> ...



Diego Lopez?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> Milan:  Abbiati; Abate, Alex, Rami, Albertazzi; Poli, Montolivo, Muntari; Cerci, Pazzini, Menez
> 
> ...



La trattativa per Armero al Genoa a questo punto mi sembra reale...


----------



## gianluca1193 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> Milan:  Abbiati; Abate, Alex, Rami, Albertazzi; Poli, Montolivo, Muntari; Cerci, Pazzini, Menez
> 
> ...



Daje che famo il bis!


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

San Siro, ora


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez?



in coppa fa giocare sempre abbiati


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> San Siro, ora



che entusiasmo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in coppa fa giocare sempre abbiati



....male.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> Milan:  Abbiati; Abate, Alex, Rami, Albertazzi; Poli, Montolivo, Muntari; Cerci, Pazzini, Menez
> 
> ...



giocano coperti loro


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> San Siro, ora



...che fine ingloriosa.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Striscione IO STO CON PIPPO BASTA PARAMETRI ZERO VIA GALLIANI in curva sud


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Striscione VIA GALLIANI in curva sud



...Galliani avrà letto VAI...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

La curva sostiene Inzaghi. Non capiscono che e un incapace?!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> La curva sostiene Inzaghi. Non capiscono che e un incapace?!



sanno che nonostante sia un incapace la colpa non è sua se allena il milan..


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Sta curva è un pò confusa. Attaccano Galliani e sostengono Inzaghi. Ma chi ce l'ha messo Inzaghi, lì?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo comunque alla resa dei conti.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...che fine ingloriosa.


OK che non è campionato però lo Juventus Stadium è pieno anche in coppa Italia.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

La Lazio non è scesa in campo


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Già stavano segnando, alla prima azione 


Avercene 11 di Cerci


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Big Lia. Che strazio quando storpiano i cognomi italiani, è assurdo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Abate imita il grande capitano


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Cosa si è mangiato Miro?


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma perché per quello della Rai rami e Pazzini sono la stessa persona ?


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Hahahaha le comiche


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma che fanno?!?! ahahahhahaha


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Li stiamo lanciando in porta noi


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque alla Lazio questa partita non interessa minamente


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mammamia che tristezza!!!!


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Gennaio 2015)

SEmpre con 'sti passaggi all'indietro...


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Comunque alla Lazio questa partita non interessa minamente



E nonostante questo ci stanno arando


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

C'hanno già graziato 3 volte in 18 minuti.


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

La lazio sta giocando a 2 all'ora, noi ci stiamo anche impegnando ma siamo proprio scarsi.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Gennaio 2015)

Meno male che dormolivo pare si sia svegliato...


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il fascista, prima, alla Neuer


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma chi è sto Maurizio?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Stiamo facendo l'impossibile per farli segnare.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma....muntari...e" sceso in campo??!?...


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Gallo tra un pò sviene


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Cerci è un altro giocatorino.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Cerci sembra voglioso.


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2015)

La lazio sembra il Barca


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> *Formazioni ufficiali:
> 
> Milan:  Abbiati; Abate, Alex, Rami, Albertazzi; Poli, Montolivo, Muntari; Cerci, Pazzini, Menez
> 
> ...



Sembrava che dovessero giocatore tutte le riserve nella Lazio e mi vedo quasi la formazza titolare lol


----------



## diavolo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mauricio sembra Nesta


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Sulla fascia di Albertazzi fanno quello che vogliono.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Madonna che scarpari. Meno male.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Albertazzi ??? Ahhahah


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non ce n'è uno che si salva. Inzaghi sarà pure un incapace ma stasera i giocatori stanno giocando contro. Svogliati e deconcentrati.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Inzaghi che fa finta di fare l'allenatore gesticolando?!


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Lo vedete Pazzini? Destro sarà utile quanto lui con questo "gioco"


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

non facciamo 3 passagi di fila da inizio 2015.
incredibile.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mazzini


----------



## 666psycho (27 Gennaio 2015)

pazziniiiiii


----------



## diavolo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma no spazziniii


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Buonanotte pazzini


----------



## Principe (27 Gennaio 2015)

Pazzini ahaha


----------



## Lollo7zar (27 Gennaio 2015)

Imbarazzante Pazzini


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Lo vedete Pazzini? Destro sarà utile quanto lui con questo "gioco"



gia un gilardino era veramente poco utile in una delle piu grandi squadre del ventennio.
un milan che non si fermava mai di creare gioco.


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo ha la magia nei piedi"cit


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nonostante la Lazio ci stia dicendo:"E dai, segnate!". Noi non segniamo.

Imbarazzante.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non capisco perché menez continua a tirare le punizioni quando non lo ha mai fatto in vita sua


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

vedo piu spesso poli centrale che montolivo


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Rigore paa Lazio


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Albertazzi, ma vai a giocare a golf va


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quanto e scarso sto Albertazzi?


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Albertazzi .


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

VA beh oggi ci tocca pagare la tassa di Albertazzi ...............................


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Doppio braccio


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che classe Albertazzi


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

1-0 Lazio

Big-Lia


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ne parasse uno oh...


----------



## diavolo (27 Gennaio 2015)

#iostoconalbertazzi


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

E uno.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Gol della Lazio,a malincuore.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Sempre rigori regalimamo...


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dai su cacciamo pippa inzaghi


----------



## Principe (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che strazio ma non per il risultato ma per come giochiamo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

....facciamo pena.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Sono appena tornato...

Che mi raccontante? Stiamo perdendo contor una squadra che gioca con le riserve e zero voglia ?

Dai via l'incapace questa sera voglio l'esonero


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Dai su cacciamo pippa inzaghi



....me lo auguro ...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Niente Taarabt andrà a prendere per il collo Albertazzi...


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ed il bello è che questi della Lazio non hanno la minima voglia di vincere questa partita.


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Abate è di una scarsezza imbarazzante. Tecnica -100


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Certo che albertazzzzzziiiii!!!! Un genio....


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono appena tornato...
> 
> Che mi raccontante? Stiamo perdendo contor una squadra che gioca con le riserve e zero voglia ?
> 
> Dai via l'incapace questa sera voglio l'esonero




....facciamo pena, come sempre.


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che bellooooo èèèèèèèèèèèè quando esco di casaaaaaaaaaaa per andare allo stadiooooooooo per vedere Albertazziiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ed il bello è che questi della Lazio non hanno la minima voglia di vincere questa partita.



....si, ma noi non siamo in grado neanche di farcela regalare...


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Oh comunque sto Alex è proprio bollito..


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ed il bello è che questi della Lazio non hanno la minima voglia di vincere questa partita.



Mah.. io inizio a credere alla tua teoria. I giocatori che giocano contro per vedere l'incapace esonerato. 
Non è possibile che stiamo perdendo contro una squadra con zero voglia dai


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Che bellooooo èèèèèèèèèèèè quando esco di casaaaaaaaaaaa per andare allo stadiooooooooo per vedere Albertazziiiiiiiiiiiii



....abbiamo campioni in casa....


----------



## Principe (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il bello è che regaliamo tutto noi , siamo completamente inesistenti . Manca carattere grinta e gioco . Peggio che con allegri e ho detto tutto .


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Oh comunque sto Alex è proprio bollito..



No no...è proprio morto!!!! Un bidone colossale


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia che scempio di milan


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono appena tornato...
> 
> Che mi raccontante? Stiamo perdendo contor una squadra che gioca con le riserve e zero voglia ?
> 
> Dai via l'incapace questa sera voglio l'esonero



E gli abbiamo praticamente mandati in porta 4 volte noi, oltre a regalargli un rigore.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me il vero problema non è se inzaghi resta o meno ma che rimangano montolivo, muntari, poli e abate. Titolari.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Siamo al punto più basso.....


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Perdiamo contro una squadra che va a ZERO all'ora. Non oso immaginare quanti ce ne farebbe un Atletico Madrid che viaggia a mile.


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2015)

Pazzini mi sta facendo rivalutare in positivo l'acquisto di Destro. Veramente imbarazzante,non riesce a stoppare una sola palla.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Perdiamo contro una squadra che va a ZERO all'ora. Non oso immaginare quanti ce ne farebbe un Atletico Madrid che viaggia a mile.



...non ti preoccupare, non ci sarà occasione di giocarci ....


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Lazio in 10. Espulso Cana.

Ve l'ho detto. Questi fanno di tutto per farci passare.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ed il bello è che questi della Lazio non hanno la minima voglia di vincere questa partita.



Li stiamo costringendo a farsi buttar fuori


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

...ora siamo in 11 contro 10 ...vediamo....


----------



## chicagousait (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nn riusciremo a far gol nemmeno con l'uomo in più


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Espulso CanE


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma poi perchè il telecronista chiama Alex "Alèx" ? E' napoletano? Non era brasiliano!??


----------



## Principe (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ahaha vediamo come ci dominano in 10 .


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vediamo quanto duriamo in superiorità numerica.


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

La ciliegina sulla torta sono questi grandissimi "telecronisti" della Rai!!!! 2 cOO.....i!!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Doppio ammonizione sacrosanta.

Telecronisti RAI: 'Ammonizione eccessiva'

Il classico calcio da dietro sulla caviglia...un ammonizione automatica, boh


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

ma come fanno a dire che non era giallo????


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi a fine gara: "in 11 contro 11 avremmo vinto...."


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Parolo Menez ha accentuato la caduta, ma pensa al tuo Keita che sta sempre per terra.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Giochiamo male, siamo in vantaggio, giochiamo un filino meglio perdiamo. Poi basta sti rigori, che ingenuo Albertazzi. L'unica nota buona è che sono in 10. Questo fa ben sperare per il secondo tempo.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

Se non si conoscesse il nostro contesto societario verrebbe seriamente da pensare che tutte le nostre partite siano da ufficio inchiesta. Fanno talmente pena che sembrano farlo apposta.


----------



## Davidinho22 (27 Gennaio 2015)

peccato per questa espulsione.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

che scempio... inguardabili


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> che scempio... inguardabili



...colpa del rigore ...


----------



## Moruboshy (27 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se non si conoscesse il nostro contesto societario verrebbe seriamente da pensare che tutte le nostre partite siano da ufficio inchiesta. Fanno talmente pena che sembrano farlo apposta.



Non avrei saputo dirlo meglio.


----------



## Principe (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non scherziamo qua se non si cambia allenatore si rischia eh .


----------



## Morghot (27 Gennaio 2015)

Secondo me è peggio l'espulsione, mo parcheggiano il pullman davanti alla difesa e con la fantasia lì davanti non segnamo manco fra 100anni... l'unica è sperare nel solito veneziano menez


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Parolo Menez ha accentuato la caduta, ma pensa al tuo Keita che sta sempre per terra.



devo dire che alla prima vista mi sembrava un giallo giustissimo ma dal replay sembra proprio che menez abbia accentuato per bene.
comunque non cambia nulla al nostro problema.
non siamo capaci di fare 3 passaggi di fila.
non vedo voglia.


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2015)

Finisce ai rigori sta partitaccia,è scritto...


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

i retropassaggi poi... neanche al csi


----------



## Corpsegrinder (27 Gennaio 2015)

Daje,facciamo catenaccio per difendere la superiorità numerica.


----------



## Dimaelmaggie (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ho la sensazione, guardando come Pippo si sta comportando a bordo campo, che il cambio non avverrá in ogni caso. Per questo motivo spero di vincerla


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Un tempo intero in superiorità numerica, se non vince questa Inzaghi DEVE essere cacciato.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Gennaio 2015)

immagino Inzaghi se riesce a sculare stà partita in 11vs10 : "grande partita, abbiamo battuto ancora la lazio, c'è fame c'è entusiasmo".

Superpippo raggiunge i quarti di coppa italia, grandissimo traguardo : rinnovo fino al 2044 



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi a fine gara: "in 11 contro 11 avremmo vinto...."


ahahahahaha bellissima


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Se non si conoscesse il nostro contesto societario verrebbe seriamente da pensare che tutte le nostre partite siano da ufficio inchiesta. Fanno talmente pena che sembrano farlo apposta.



Ma io avevo quest'impressione da un pò. Va bene che sono scarsi ma certi retropassaggi sbagliati sembrano fatti apposta.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che tragedia, che tragedia!


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Obbiettivamente la lazio non meritava di segnare, ma si sà che quando la stagione è storta, tutto va male. Albertazzi è uno scandalo cmq.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

menez si è abituato cosi bene al centro che sembra che si sia scordato come si gioca in fascia


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Un tempo intero in superiorità numerica, se non vince questa Inzaghi DEVE essere cacciato.


dopo la partita col torino ha detto che il milan ha dovuto subire il secondo tempo in quel modo perchè erano in 10 contro 11.

Bene, ora si ritrova a parti invertite: vantaggio di un uomo e sta perdendo. Ci sarebbe da dire anche che si gioca a san siro, ma il fattore campo ormai non esiste più.

E' lecito PRETENDERE un assedio pari a quello del torino


----------



## de sica (27 Gennaio 2015)

Espulsione dubbiosa, rigore netto, e milan pessimo come sempre. La soluzione è sempre e solo una, CACCIARLO


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Obbiettivamente la lazio non meritava di segnare, ma si sà che quando la stagione è storta, tutto va male. Albertazzi è uno scandalo cmq.



quando ho sentito albertazzi è molto bravo anche a giocare a golf sono morto, o ha sbagliato o sport se è bravo come gioca a calcio è proprio un disastro


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Gennaio 2015)

Peggio del milan ci sono solo i telecronisti/opinionisti rai.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Voglio SUSO !!!


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che strazio


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Espulsione dubbiosa, rigore netto, e milan pessimo come sempre. La soluzione è sempre e solo una, CACCIARLO



....ultimi 45 per Inzaghi???? Speriamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quando ho sentito albertazzi è molto bravo anche a giocare a golf sono morto, o ha sbagliato o sport se è bravo come gioca a calcio è proprio un disastro



Una volta era considerato un grandissimo talento. Il prossimo Cannavaro/Nesta.... E ora? Un cesso totale.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Voglio SUSO !!!



Meglio essien


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Una volta era considerato un grandissimo talento.... E ora? Un cesso totale.



infatti, mi ricordo che si facevano paragoni assurdi su di lui..


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Meglio essien



...quanti campioni abbiamo amici miei


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quando ho sentito albertazzi è molto bravo anche a giocare a golf sono morto, o ha sbagliato o sport se è bravo come gioca a calcio è proprio un disastro



Veramente come passioni ha il volo,la pesca,il tiro a piattello (mi pare),un sacco di cose...Forse ha solo scelto quella sbagliata.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....ultimi 45 per Inzaghi???? Speriamo.



ne dubito fortemente... si attaccheranno a tutto pur di non esonerarlo

il paradosso è che la curva contesta galliani che è il maggior sostenitore di Inzaghi che loro difendono


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> quando ho sentito albertazzi è molto bravo *anche* a giocare a golf sono morto, o ha sbagliato o sport se è bravo come gioca a calcio è proprio un disastro



e sopratutto il "anche" che fa paura... perche se e forte a golf come lo e a calcio allora e uno scarsone assurdo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mi imagino Destro che sta inviando un SMS al suo procuratore: "No, per carita, no!"


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ne dubito fortemente... si attaccheranno a tutto pur di non esonerarlo



....è rimasto ben poco a cui attaccarsi...anzi nulla.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Inizia l'assedio rossonero


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo la piazza sempre nelle braccia del portiere. Incredibile.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Inizia l'assedio rossonero



La Lazio trema...


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma ci rendiamo conto che non abbiamo un gioco ? Non c'è la parvenza di uno schema un movimento ... Nulla


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Lazio trema...



Adesso con Honda senti che vibrazioni!


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Montolivo la piazza sempre nelle braccia del portiere. Incredibile.



Il nostro capitano con i piedi di fata..

ehehheh quando tornerà Montolivo, ci sarà tanta qualità in mezzo cit


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Muntari dritto nel spogliatoio. allo sbando


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Muntari diretto in spogliatoio


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Muntari è andato direttamente negli spogliatoi ma guarda questo....


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Adesso con Honda senti che vibrazioni!



.....abbiamo calato il jolly...


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Aléééx!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...quanti campioni abbiamo amici miei



va beh non sono campioni, ma sono comunque giovani, possono esplodere


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dentro Suso al posto dell inutile poli e abbiamo finalmente classe in campo


----------



## Aron (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Muntari dritto nel spogliatoio. allo sbando



Giustamente.
Quello scarpone di Desailly non veniva mai sostituito e si permettono di sostituire lui?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> Muntari è andato direttamente negli spogliatoi ma guarda questo....



Una volta può andare ma due volte di seguito no che se ne vada ha rotto.


----------



## Isao (27 Gennaio 2015)

Muntari sembra un giocatore in partenza ma ovviamente non andrà mai via. Resterà a succhiare i milioni del suo contratto che gli sarà rinnovato.


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

4231 ?


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> va beh non sono campioni, ma sono comunque giovani, possono esplodere



...spero che lo facciano subito...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

"Albertazzi con le mani" cit.

Io mi sono messo a ridere


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma ci rendiamo conto che non abbiamo un gioco ? Non c'è la parvenza di uno schema un movimento ... Nulla



purtroppo è tutto l'anno che me ne rendo conto


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

I Laziali iniziano le recite....


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Honda trequartista, piango di gioia


Tornato a destra, scherzavo


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

cerci a sinistra ?
ma che fa ?


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non capisco come facciamo a non tirar mai in porta.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

"Entra Basta!"
"Eh? Entra Basta!!"
"Basta! Entra Basta!!"
"Marco, entra Basta!"

Amo la rai


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Honda trequartista, piango di gioia
> 
> 
> Tornato a destra, scherzavo



È li largo sulla destra..


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che ariete Pazzini.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahhahaha ma il difensore della Lazio che stoppa il pallone di petto nella sua area?

Tra un pò questi si segnano da soli.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

honda non deve smaltire il jet lag??


----------



## Isao (27 Gennaio 2015)

Cerci a sinistra. Menez al centro. Honda a destra. Inzaghi Genius.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

insopportabile menez mamma mia


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Menez non capisce le combinazioni piu semplici del mondo


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahhahaha ma il difensore della Lazio che stoppa il pallone di petto nella sua area?
> 
> Tra un pò questi si segnano da soli.



...ci regaleranno un rigore al 94esimo?


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

inzaghi dopo mesi riesce a mettere il 4231 ma invece di mettere menez a sinistra, honda al centro e cerci a destra riesce a sbagliare il posto a TUTTI E TRE i giocatori.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non la buttiamo mai piu dentro per carità


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Djici ha scritto:


> inzaghi dopo mesi riesce a mettere il 4231 ma invece di mettere menez a sinistra, honda al centro e cerci a destra riesce a sbagliare il posto a TUTTI E TRE i giocatori.



Ce ne vuole, eh


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma Inzaghi cosa grida???


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Gia' finito l'assedio.


----------



## Doctore (27 Gennaio 2015)

ma che c e ne facciamo di attaccanti se non si ha un idea di gioco?


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Menez non capisce



.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma Inzaghi cosa grida???



parole a caso, poi ogni tanto protesta con l'arbitro disperandosi, ma non si capisce con chi parla


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che strazio


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Questi con l uomo in meno pressano e attaccano. Noi faremmo catenaccio anche 11 vs 7


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ce ne vuole, eh



mia moglie che di calcio ne capisce zero non arriverebbe a tanto.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Gia' finito l'assedio.



8 minuti.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> parole a caso, poi ogni tanto protesta con l'arbitro disperandosi, ma non si capisce con chi parla



...infatti, nessuno lo sente.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi !!! Suso !!!


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

quindi si chiama alèx non alex, capisco


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma siamo sicuri che loro sono in 10?!??? Sembriamo noi in inferiorità numerica!!!


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Se la Lazio giocasse con ritmi elevati, ce ne farebbe tre.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che loro sono in 10?!??? Sembriamo noi in inferiorità numerica!!!



Noi giochiamo in 5.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ok, Menez oggi in versione scarsa, da togliere e basta.


----------



## Isao (27 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noi giochiamo in 5.



5??? e chi sarebbero sti 5? io vedo solo Abate.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ciachi ha scritto:


> Ma siamo sicuri che loro sono in 10?!??? Sembriamo noi in inferiorità numerica!!!



oddio! l'avevo dimenticato!


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Isao ha scritto:


> 5??? e chi sarebbero sti 5? io vedo solo Abate.



..Menez, Cerci, Abate, Rami e Honda.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

ma un primavera al posto di albertazzi non si può mettere??? calabria è terzino sx??


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

ma guarda li.... contropiede e tutti che corrono dritto per dritto... nessun taglio, nessuno smarcamento. Inzaghi VATTENEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

I nostri giocatori non capiscono un bel niente di manovre in campo. Sbagliano tutto


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quanto è ridicolo Inzaghi?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cosa fa l'incapace in panca?


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

looooool Spazzini


----------



## diavolo (27 Gennaio 2015)

E quando lo rifa un gol così


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

VA beh lasciamo solo perdere va....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non e solo che non ci sono manovre di squadra, ma i nostri hanno completamente dimenticato come muoversi, come attaccare gli spazi, dove passare la palla - le basi del calcio.


----------



## Heaven (27 Gennaio 2015)

Albertazzi è davvero troppo limitato


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Della rora in generale sarebbero da tenere solo:

Lopez Rami Bonaventura Cerci e Menez. Gli altri sono da buttare fuori


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

o fa tutto menez da solo o non si fa nulla


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

ma abbiamo il nuovo iniesta della Roja (cit.) e lo facciamo marcire in panca?


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Honda è tornato più lento di prima


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ma abbiamo il nuovo iniesta della Roja (cit.) e lo facciamo marcire in panca?



Certo, in campo c'e il nuovo Nocerino


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tra poco pareggiamo


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

montolivio non azzecca un passaggio dagli europei


----------



## colcuoresivince (27 Gennaio 2015)

questo rischia di salvarsi a sto giro


----------



## Schism75 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Albertazzi é ridicolo, ma é meglio di Armero e De sciglio e Bonera.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Bieber. Ci manca solo lui...


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Adesso dentro Van Ginkel


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

che mediocre sto inzarri, ma butta dentro tutte le punte tanto ormai l'hai persa


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ecco Van Bieber


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia....

Palo clamoroso di Keita


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma quanti santi in paradiso ha Inzaghi ?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Povero Suso


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ci fanno a pezzettini ogni volta che partono in contropiede.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Gennaio 2015)

ahahah noi teniamo la palla loro fanno un tiro e tra poco la buttano dentro... inutile perdere 12 minuti di nervoso vado a fare qualcosa di meglio che vergogna mamma mia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Cioè fatemi capire entra bieber e non suso ???


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma butta dentro una punta.. Suso o qualsiasi altro...


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il terzo cambio arriva al 90° ?


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Ma quanti santi in paradiso ha Inzaghi ?



Se tutti i suoi Santi li avesse avuti Gigi Cagni, avrebbe allenato il Real Madrid e lo United.


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Suso.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Oh la.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Entra Suso


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ecco Suso finalmente.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Montolivo. Che classe


----------



## Schism75 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Suso terzino. Ma che modo


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma terzino ?? Hahaha


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Nella Lazio entra Caipirinha


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ahahahahhahahah Suso terzino


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Per Suso sarà come giocare sotto la kop, stesse vibrazioni.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Montolivo. Che classe



Mi autoquoto.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia dormolivo


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Per il nostro bene il tisultato deve rimanere questo


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

ma suso non ha capito dove deve giocare ahahah guardatelo sta a un metro da cerci


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mamma mia dormolivo



"Tra i primi 5 d'Europa"cit


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che scandalo per Dio.


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Hanno creato molto più loro in 10 che noi in 11


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ma suso non ha capito dove deve giocare ahahah guardatelo sta a un metro da cerci



Lo mette terzino il genio


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ci manca il gol di caprinha


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Hahaha almeno mi faccio due risate leggendo i commenti sul forum, preferisco così piuttosto che farmi venire l'ulcera davanti alla televisione.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

forse ora l'ha capito che l'ha messo terzino, ma che gli spiegano ai giocatori quando stann per entrare in campo?


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Van Ginkel che scandalo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mai un taglio, mai! Ma questi non sanno come giocare a calcio, e palese.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

mamma mia cerci... 30 cross tutti sul difensore

il verme scappa


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Lo mette terzino il genio



si ma imho lui pensava di fare l'esterno a 4, stava da tutt'altra parte


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Gallo scappa. Lascia la tribuna.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

Galliani si dà già alla fuga


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Galliani è scappato


----------



## Butcher (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vi giuro che leggendovi sto morendo dal ridere


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

menez vai dove sai


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Vi giuro che leggendovi sto morendo dal ridere




Io rido guardando sta squadra. Conosco squadre di pulcini che giocano meglio


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Gallo scappa a deporre le uova


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Gallo per paura di andare davanti alle telecamere addirittura se ne va prima.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

non vedo l'ora di sentire le scuse che si inventerà inzarri a fine partita


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Abate che perde tempo


----------



## Tobi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che coniglio. È da 1 mese che non si fa vivo


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

5 minuti di recupero


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ora segnamo


----------



## iceman. (27 Gennaio 2015)

Cmq si vede che con Honda siamo diversi eh


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Gallo scappa. Lascia la tribuna.



Deve andarsi a preparare per la solita intervista che rilascia a fine partita che si vinca o si perda.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Quando i nostri ricevono la palla hanno una premura incredibile. Sono cosi nervosi, sembra la loro prima volta


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

lol 5 minuti, stanno facendo di tutto (arbitro e squadra avversaria) per farci segnare, ma non c'è verso


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Galliani l'ultima volta che ha parlato è stato quando abbiamo battuto il Napoli più di 1 mese fa, poi è scomparso. Non è nuovo a queste cose, di solito parla nelle vittorie e tace nelle sconfitte.


----------



## colcuoresivince (27 Gennaio 2015)

difesa a 3 e tutti all'arrembraggio aha


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Questi vogliono farci segnare


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

Abate tra i migliori 5 terzini in Europa cit.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

GRANDE MONTOLIVO

Il nostro Schweinsteiger cit.


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Togliti la fascia.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dormolivo ahahahahhahahahahahah

Maledetto! Levati quella fascia.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

montolivo piedi di paltaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il capitanooooo svegliaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il controllo del capitano


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Gol regolarissimo

EDIT: forse no


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il gol era buono


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

mamma mia era buono di 1 metro


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Qualcuno mi potrebbe dare la statistica sui tiri del Milan nel secondo tempo? E anche quelli della lazio


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Regolare.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

ma hanno taroccato il replay alla rai ahahah era fuorigioco, hanno stoppato l'immagine prima del passaggio, fantastico


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dal tocco sembrava di poco in fuorigioco.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque perdere questa partita per noi è fondamentale. Siamo arrivati fino a questo punto purtroppo. Perderla in questo modo poi è ancora meglio (11 vs 10), non c'è nulla su cui accampare scuse ridicole.


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

È palesemente fuorigioco, ma come diamine fermano le immagini?


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Se ci fosse stato assegnato quel gol avremmo pareggiato cit a fine partita


----------



## Hellscream (27 Gennaio 2015)

"Abbiamo dato tutto, dispiace perdere così, i ragazzi hanno fatto davvero tutto il possibile... se non avessero annullato quel gol a pazzini avremmo pareggiato e con quello di cerci avremmo vinto, comunque sono contento dello spirito, ho visto voglia, ho visto determinazione... dispiace, dispiace davvero.. ora testa al Parma dove i 3 punti sono obbligatori"

Quotata 0


----------



## Jaqen (27 Gennaio 2015)

Rettifico, era netto. Il fermo Immagine rai


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che fastidio questi telecronisti rai mi fanno rimpiangere Bergomi e Caressa.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Honda....


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il tiro della tigre ..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ogni giocatore gioca per se stesso, non c'e una manovra di squadra.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

Fuorigioco, alla Rai hanno sbagliato fermo immagine


----------



## Schism75 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Suso non mi sta impressionando


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

ma secondo voi lo esonerano o deve continuare sta pagliacciata?


----------



## aleslash (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dai dai dai manca poco all'esonero


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

Finita ormai


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi a fine partita

" Se non fosse stato in fuorigioco, avremmo pareggiato"


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ultimo minuto e Montolivo fa due falli, ma mandatelo in Serie C


----------



## malos (27 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi che chiedeva implorando ai tecnici rai se era fuorigioco....si è giocato sta scusa poretto.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

*Milan eliminato dalla Coppa Italia. Passa la Lazio.

*


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Suso non mi sta impressionando



dai è anche fuoriruolissimo, in una squadra allo sbando


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Inzaghi a fine partita
> 
> " Se non fosse stato in fuorigioco, avremmo pareggiato"



ahahah ho pensato la stessa cosa


----------



## diavolo (27 Gennaio 2015)

aspetto il comunicato.....


----------



## Heaven (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non ci sono più scuse, cacciatelo!


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Urla clamorose: VAI VIAAAAA!!! VATTENE


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Vattene asino. Dimettiti se hai un minimo di dignità.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)

In 11 contro 10 per 45 minuti, una squadra senza gioco, senza manovra, ogni giocatore gioca per se stesso, un capitano che mi fa schifo - stupido, arrogante e scarso

Sempre piu allo sbando


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ultimo minuto e Montolivo fa due falli, ma mandatelo in Serie C



non vorrei dire una cavolata, ma secondo me rema contro


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mamma mia, questi della Lazio hanno fatto di tutto per farci passare. Nonostante ciò non siamo passati

Inzaghi è davvero il peggiore al mondo ed anche nella storia


----------



## Schism75 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Adesso uno sano di mente mi dovrebbe spiegare a cosa serve Destro in questa squadra. Cosa farebbe in più di Pazzini.


----------



## Nicco (27 Gennaio 2015)

Pioveranno scuse per i goal annullati, ma manca tutto a questa squadra a partire dal nome.


----------



## Louis Gara (27 Gennaio 2015)

Fuori da tutto a Gennaio.

Tranquilli Con Destro e Bocchettone scaleremo la classifica


----------



## Aragorn (27 Gennaio 2015)

San Siro violato per l'ennesima volta, che schifo. Hanno trasformato un tempio in una latrina.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Gennaio 2015)

#iostoconpippo


----------



## pennyhill (27 Gennaio 2015)

Pure fuori dalla nostra Champions.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Gennaio 2015)

e adesso BASTA


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Mi viene da piangere...


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il peggior allenatore della storia del Milan e del calcio.

BASTA.


----------



## walter 22 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ogni partita uno strazio


----------



## R41D3N (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ci sono tutte le premesse per andare in serie B... Questa non è una squadra di calcio, potremmo perdere anche con un'onesta squadra di serie C. Mai visto uno schifo del genere...un vero e proprio scempio.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Fuori da tutto. Stagione finita. Sfortunati ma superficiali. Via Inzaghi.


----------



## Freddy Manson (27 Gennaio 2015)

Manco con un uomo in più riusciamo a fare un gol. Riusciremmo a perdere anche se partissimo ad ogni partita con 2 gol di vantaggio.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

già immagino le scuse sui gol annullati e inzaghi confermato

è solo questione di tempo


----------



## Morghot (27 Gennaio 2015)

Basta ti prego


----------



## Fabriman94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Non mi sorprenderei se ora salvassero Inzaghi dall'ennesima sconfitta, dando TUTTE le colpe ad Albertazzi, che ha causato il rigore. Ormai questa società è andata oltre l'indecenza.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ne ho veramente piene le pelotas. Che qualcuno faccia qualcosa.


----------



## Z A Z A' (27 Gennaio 2015)

Speriamo almeno si smuova qualcosa.


----------



## Snake (27 Gennaio 2015)

45 minuti con l'uomo in più, la Lazio ha avuto più palle gol di noi. VERGOGNA


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cambiare nome non si può?Vedere questi qui con la nostra maglia mi fa male al cuore.
Vabbè,me l'aspettavo assolutamente,perlomeno non è una delusione troppo forte.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Gennaio 2015)

Se contro il Parma il signor Filippo Inzaghi sarà ancora il nostro allenatore, mi dimetto ufficialmente da tifoso. Ho la spugna in mano e sto per gettarla.


----------



## Dexter (27 Gennaio 2015)

Io credo che con Bocchetti e Destro possiamo puntare la Champions


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Gennaio 2015)

Ma cambiare nome non si può?Vedere questi qui con la nostra maglia mi fa male al cuore.
Vabbè,me l'aspettavo assolutamente,perlomeno non è una delusione troppo forte.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Gennaio 2015)

10 contro 11 ragazzi, ma scherziamo?? il torino con noi in 10 sembrava il bayern monaco...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Gennaio 2015)




----------



## Aron (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se contro il Parma il signor Filippo Inzaghi sarà ancora il nostro allenatore, mi dimetto ufficialmente da tifoso. Ho la spugna in mano e sto per gettarla.



E' impossibile.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2015)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se contro il Parma il signor Filippo Inzaghi sarà ancora il nostro allenatore, mi dimetto ufficialmente da tifoso. Ho la spugna in mano e sto per gettarla.



Concordo. Adesso stiamo superando tutti i limiti. E' ora di finirla.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Gennaio 2015)

una roba indegna.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

montolivo pietoso


----------



## Morghot (27 Gennaio 2015)

Sto male


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2015)

Di stasera salvo solo:
Abbiati, il migliore di tutti i nostri i centrali difensivi messi insieme,
Montolivo, l'unico lì in mezzo che stasera sembrava un giocatore di calcio
Cerci che finché ha tenuto il fiato è stato abbastanza positivo.

Stasera avrei preso a sberle Menez, quella xxxx di palla la vuoi dare via ogni tanto? o pensi di chiamarti Weah e scartare tutti e fare gol da solo?


Sul resto, a me dispiace da morire per Inzaghi che secondo me è l'ultimo problema della società milan tutta (così come non lo erano Allegri e Seedorf prima di lui), ma a questo punto non vedo altra soluzione che fare tabula rasa, resettare tutto e ricominciare da capo.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiati 6,5
Abate 6,5
Rami 6
Alex 6
Albertazzi 5
Muntari 5,5
Montolivo 6
Poli 6
Cerci 6,5
Pazzini 6,5
Menez 6,5
Van Ginkel S.VI
Honda 6
Suso 6

Inzaghi 5,5


----------



## Djici (27 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> montolivo pietoso



ma che dici.
e il nostro regista... e pure capitano.
con lui si gioca meglio.


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Ma cambiare nome non si può?Vedere questi qui con la nostra maglia mi fa male al cuore.
> Vabbè,me l'aspettavo assolutamente,perlomeno non è una delusione troppo forte.



.


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Divertiamoci a fare ste cacchio di pagelle:

Abbiati 6
Abate 5
Alex 5.5
Rami 5
Albertazzi 4
Montolivo 4.5
Poli 5
Muntari 4.5
Menez 4
Cerci 5
Pazzini 4

Honda 5
Van Ginkel s.v.
Suso s.v.

Inzaghi 3


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Abbiati 6,5
> Abate 6,5
> *Rami 6
> Alex 6*
> ...


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Abbiati 6,5
> Abate 6,5
> Rami 6
> Alex 6
> ...




Troppe sufficienze hai dato...meritano tutti nove...


----------



## Morghot (27 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiati 6 d'ufficio
Abate 5
Alex 5
Rami 5
Albertazzi 5
Montolivo -16
Poli 4
Muntari 4
Menez 1 e mezzo
Cerci 4 per l'impegno
Pazzini 4 per l'impegno

Honda 5
Van Ginkel s.v.
Suso s.v.

Inzaghi 3


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Gennaio 2015)

Inzaghi avrà ancora un'ultima chance contro il Parma.
Poi avrà ancora un'ultima chance con la Juventus
Poi avrà ancora un'ultima chance con l'Empoli
..............................
Poi avrà ancora un'ultima chance con il Lanciano
Poi ne avrà ancora una col Virtus Entella


e così via.....


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

gallinaccio è stato costretto ad andarsene in quanto pesantemente contestato dalla tribuna


----------



## James Watson (27 Gennaio 2015)

Le mie

Abbiati 6,5
Abate 6
Rami 4
Alex 4
Albertazzi 5 
Poli 5,5
Montolivo 6
Muntari 5
Menez 5
Pazzini 5,5
Cerci 6

VAn Ginkel sv
Honda 5,5
Suso s.v.

Inzaghi 5

Amedeo Goria 3 che dopo questo scempio ha il coraggio di dichiarare pochi istanti fa che i tifosi del milan sono irriconoscenti


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Troppe sufficienze hai dato...meritano tutti nove...


Ho dato tutte sufficenze perché non hanno fatto errori gravissimi a mio parere. Forse ho esagerato un po.


----------



## gianluca1193 (27 Gennaio 2015)

Che monnezza.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiati 6,5
Abate 6,5
Alex 5
Rami 5
Albertazzi 5
Montolivo 4
Poli 7
Muntari 6
Menez 4,5
Pazzini 6
Cerci 6,5

Honda 4
Van Ginkel 6
Suso 5


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Divertiamoci a fare ste cacchio di pagelle:
> 
> Abbiati 6
> Abate 5
> ...



troppe insufficienze, in fondo i ragazzi hanno dato tutto e ci hanno annullato due gol, non possiamo rimproverare niente ai ragazzi e anzi dalla prossima faremo meglio per il nostro fantastico presidente


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

UFFICIALE: INZAGHI RESTA AL MILAN

basta, non ho parole


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2015)

massì, tanto ora col parma vinceremo, siamo forti e a posto così i ragazzi hanno dato tutti siamo stati sfortunati per i due gol annullati torneremo a vincere per il nostro grande presidente e il nostro ad galliani il migliore al mondo evviva evvia!!


----------



## Ciachi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Hip hip urrà urrà urra......


----------



## Dany20 (27 Gennaio 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> UFFICIALE: INZAGHI RESTA AL MILAN
> 
> 
> basta, non ho parole


Sarà esonerato forse con la goleada della Juventus.


----------



## folletto (27 Gennaio 2015)

Già lo sento dire che abbiamo fatto un gran secondo tempo nonostante zero tiri in porta e le occasionissime della Lazio. Scontato come la sua conferma.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Gennaio 2015)

Chiaramente questa è l'ultima partita di inzaghi.



aleslash ha scritto:


> Qualcuno mi potrebbe dare la statistica sui tiri del Milan nel secondo tempo? E anche quelli della lazio


le statistiche non le ho viste, ma in 45 minuti, sotto di un gol, avremmo dovuto incediare la porta avversaria. Anche perchè si giocava con il leggero(..) vantaggio numerico
Invece si e no abbiamo fatto 2 o 3 tiri in porta

Organizzazione : zero.
Tutti si buttavano in avanti improvvisando. Sono un gruppo senza una guida.


I cambi offensivi per assurdo non sono serviti a nulla, vuoi per la stanchezza, vuoi perchè c'era gente messa UFFICIALMENTE A CASO, vuoi perchè tutto ciò non era stato assolutamente studiato/preparato in questi mesi. 

Il lavoro tanto decantato dal somaro non capisco dove stia.



Schism75 ha scritto:


> Suso non mi sta impressionando


dai questa partita per giudicare suso vale meno di un amichevole. Buttato letteralmente nel caos (tra posizione, compagni in confusione e stanchi, partita in confusione)

Neanche Messi e Cristiano ronaldo avrebbero combinato nulla in quell'inferno di caos


Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Se contro il Parma il signor Filippo Inzaghi sarà ancora il nostro allenatore, mi dimetto ufficialmente da tifoso. Ho la spugna in mano e sto per gettarla.


ne hai tutto il diritto. quello che sta succedendo in questi giorni è storico.


----------



## Jino (27 Gennaio 2015)

Uscita dalla coppa meritata. Non abbiamo creato nulla che non fosse irregolare, oltretutto senza quel rosso regalato la sconfitta sarebbe stata rotonda.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Gennaio 2015)

Abbiati 6,5
Abate 5,5
Rami 4,5
Alex 4,5
Albertazzi 5
Poli 5,5
Montolivo 4
Muntari 4,5
Menez 5
Pazzini 6
Cerci 4,5

VAn Ginkel sv
Honda 5
Suso s.v.

Inzaghi 4


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Gennaio 2015)

Confermarlo adesso è comico.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Gennaio 2015)

Jino ha scritto:


> Uscita dalla coppa meritata. Non abbiamo creato nulla che non fosse irregolare, oltretutto senza quel rosso regalato la sconfitta sarebbe stata rotonda.


infatti!

cioè sono riusciti ad accozzare un assedio (privo di tiri in porta) giusto perchè gli avversari erano in 10


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Gennaio 2015)

suso poteva essere impiegato prima dell'inutile muntari .... il vater da panchina aveva tre scelte da fare : al posto di honda , al posto di muntari , e al posto di menez ma ovviamente per non smentirsi lo ha messo terzino sx...

cerci non ha giocato ala sx neanche nei pulcini della roma e il vater giustamente lo fa giocare li.

e' un peccato dare dei giocatori in mano a questo inutile , dategli una scopa che forse qualcosa si inventa.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Gennaio 2015)

dyablo65 ha scritto:


> suso poteva essere impiegato prima dell'inutile muntari .... il vater da panchina aveva tre scelte da fare : al posto di honda , al posto di muntari , e al posto di menez ma ovviamente per non smentirsi lo ha messo terzino sx...
> 
> cerci non ha giocato ala sx neanche nei pulcini della roma e il vater giustamente lo fa giocare li.
> 
> e' un peccato dare dei giocatori in mano a questo inutile , dategli una scopa che forse qualcosa si inventa.


muntari tra l'altro inutilissimo, incredibilmente molto più utile poli che almeno ogni tanto pressa/ va a raddoppiare recuperando dei palloni


----------



## nazdravi (27 Gennaio 2015)

Penso che Inzaghi abbia fatto il record di posizionamento di giocatori fuori ruolo quest'anno. Cerci ce lo ritroveremo a fare il terzino fra poco.


----------



## The P (27 Gennaio 2015)

Comunque nel primo tempo penso che abbiamo battuto un record assoluto. Non abbiamo mai fatto più di due passaggi. Pazzesco.


----------



## mefisto94 (27 Gennaio 2015)

The P ha scritto:


> Comunque nel primo tempo penso che abbiamo battuto un record assoluto. Non abbiamo mai fatto più di due passaggi. Pazzesco.



Ma in superiorità numerica abbiamo tirato due volte con ciabattate di Honda e Pazzini.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Gennaio 2015)

Cerci a sinistra per mettere dei cross col sinistro è la mossa meno demenziale. Se giochi in serie A devi saper crossare col tuo piede sulla tua fascia, e in previsione di una Lazio che si chiudeva era meglio così
La cosa abominevole è stata la formazione iniziale: ancora il 4-3-3 con a centrocampo i tre centrocampisti peggiori della serie A.
Lasciando in panchina Honda, Suso e Van Ginkel.
Menez ancora in campo, e gioca sempre tutti i 90°, oggi era spompo.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Gennaio 2015)

lo dico di nuovo, questo e il peggior Milan della storia


----------



## sanguegranata (28 Gennaio 2015)

entro in punta dei piedi con grande rispetto. posso dirvi una cosa? 
avete anche una bella dose di sfiga addosso però


----------



## James Watson (28 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> entro in punta dei piedi con grande rispetto. posso dirvi una cosa?
> avete anche una bella dose di sfiga addosso però



Tifoso del Toro?


----------



## sanguegranata (28 Gennaio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Tifoso del Toro?



si, mi sono iscritto sabato per mio figlio ultramilanista (mannaggia non son riuscito a farlo diventare granata, colpa mia che gli parlavo del Milan mostruoso che dava spettacolo anni fa). ha solo 12 anni e non mi va che scriva da solo su un forum


----------



## Shevchenko (28 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> si, mi sono iscritto sabato per mio figlio ultramilanista (mannaggia non son riuscito a farlo diventare granata, colpa mia che gli parlavo del Milan mostruoso che dava spettacolo anni fa). ha solo 12 anni e non mi va che scriva da solo su un forum



Ti posso assicurare che questo è un forum "di brava gente" non trovi imbecilli qua dentro,ma fai comunque bene a controllare tuo figlio.Ti stimo per questo.In ogni caso al cuore non si comanda,non ci puoi far nulla per il tifo di tuo figlio 


Ragazzi questa partita sta volta l'ho vista.Mamma mia che scempio!!Inizio col dire che rigore a parte,secondo me Albertazzi è meglio di Armero.Non so dicendo che sia un fenomeno,ma solo che è meno cesso del Colombiano.
Per il resto non so che dire..Non ho visto giocare Suso perchè verso il 73esimo ho spostato,voi l'avete visto giocare?Se si,com'è?

Altra cosa...Io mi chiedo come sia possibile che i nostri giovani facciano cosi tanto schifo,qua parlo di qualcosa di più ampio,non della partita di ieri. El Shaa,De Sciglio (loro due sono in calo record,ma una possibilità di riprendersi gliela dò) Albertazzi,Gabriel etc sono pietosi...Invece magicamente alla Lazio tirano fuori un Cataldi a caso che non sarà di certo un fenomeno,ma cavoli sembra bravo bravo..Cioè io non ho parole..In serie A tutte le squadre hanno giovani di ottime prospettive,tranne noi.


----------



## sanguegranata (28 Gennaio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Ti posso assicurare che questo è un forum "di brava gente" non trovi imbecilli qua dentro,ma fai comunque bene a controllare tuo figlio.Ti stimo per questo.In ogni caso al cuore non si comanda,non ci puoi far nulla per il tifo di tuo figlio
> 
> 
> Ragazzi questa partita sta volta l'ho vista.Mamma mia che scempio!!Inizio col dire che rigore a parte,secondo me Albertazzi è meglio di Armero.Non so dicendo che sia un fenomeno,ma solo che è meno cesso del Colombiano.
> ...



io ero prevenuto coi forum credendo che ci fossero esaltati. ho cambiato idea, scrivo suq uello del toro e ti assicuro che il livello è abbastanza alto. ci sono scambi divertenti. noi siamo molto autoironici. ci "tafazziamo" parecchio. il 90% dei post sono tutti contro Cairo. 
tolleriamo i tifosi di altre squadre che intervengono, con rispetto ovvio.

volevo dirvi: che siete pure sfigati, quando le cose non girano si accanisce pure la sfiga. in altri periodi il gol di cerci l'avrebbero dato (1 cm in fuorigioco). non vi va bene un rimpallo.

sabato sera mio figlio aveva le lacrime agli occhi e io a consolarlo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> io ero prevenuto coi forum credendo che ci fossero esaltati. ho cambiato idea, scrivo suq uello del toro e ti assicuro che il livello è abbastanza alto. ci sono scambi divertenti. noi siamo molto autoironici. ci "tafazziamo" parecchio. il 90% dei post sono tutti contro Cairo.
> tolleriamo i tifosi di altre squadre che intervengono, con rispetto ovvio.
> 
> volevo dirvi: che siete pure sfigati, quando le cose non girano si accanisce pure la sfiga. in altri periodi il gol di cerci l'avrebbero dato (1 cm in fuorigioco). non vi va bene un rimpallo.
> ...



la fortuna va anche cercata, guardo caso le squadre forti che vincono i campionati hanno sempre una fortuna incredibile, spesso vincono le partite anche all'ultimo minuto del recupero, la squadra è totalmente allo sbando e non si vede nulla in campo, nessuno schema, nessuna roba preparata in allenamento, è ovvio che poi le cose girano male, non puoi scendere in campo senza la minima idea, con ogni giocatore che corre a vuoto per il campo e quando ha il pallone non sa cosa fare..


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> entro in punta dei piedi con grande rispetto. posso dirvi una cosa?
> avete anche una bella dose di sfiga addosso però



Non è questione di sfortuna, ma di mediocrità unita all'assoluta mancanza di qualsivoglia dettame tattico. Questo è quanto.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Raga per cortesia:

--> http://www.milanworld.net/chi-non-quota-le-ultime-news-settimana-di-ban-vt19903.html


----------



## de sica (28 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> io ero prevenuto coi forum credendo che ci fossero esaltati. ho cambiato idea, scrivo suq uello del toro e ti assicuro che il livello è abbastanza alto. ci sono scambi divertenti. noi siamo molto autoironici. ci "tafazziamo" parecchio. il 90% dei post sono tutti contro Cairo.
> tolleriamo i tifosi di altre squadre che intervengono, con rispetto ovvio.
> 
> volevo dirvi: che siete pure sfigati, quando le cose non girano si accanisce pure la sfiga. in altri periodi il gol di cerci l'avrebbero dato (1 cm in fuorigioco). non vi va bene un rimpallo.
> ...



Mi dispiace per tuo figlio che purtroppo si sta godendo uno dei Milan peggiori di sempre, se non il peggiore probabilmente. Il concetto di sfortuna è relativo comunque, perché quando non si tenta di attaccare o lo si fa male, difficile avere fortuna. L'allenatore non esiste, quindi una squadra simile, con evidenti lacune tecniche e tattiche, faticherà anche contro il cittadella, per buttartela lì


----------



## AsRoma (28 Gennaio 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di sfortuna, ma di mediocrità unita all'assoluta mancanza di qualsivoglia dettame tattico. Questo è quanto.



Da osservatore esterno dico che hai perfettamente ragione.
Non ho mai visto e dico mai un Milan cosi scarso sia tecnicamente che tatticamente.
A mio avviso affidare ad Inzaghi questa squadra è stato un clamoroso errore.


----------



## James Watson (28 Gennaio 2015)

sanguegranata ha scritto:


> si, mi sono iscritto sabato per mio figlio ultramilanista (mannaggia non son riuscito a farlo diventare granata, colpa mia che gli parlavo del Milan mostruoso che dava spettacolo anni fa). ha solo 12 anni e non mi va che scriva da solo su un forum



Benvenuto, scoprirai che qui ci sono molti "simpatizzanti" granata. Personalmente, il Toro è la mia seconda squadra, uno dei miei migliori amici è di Torino e spesso scherzando gli dico che nel mio cuore rossonero c'è qualche cellula mutata che è granata! Una delle emozioni più belle sportivamente parlando per me è stato andare a vedere un Derby insieme a questo mio amico. Geoba ****-a!


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Gennaio 2015)

de sica ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace per tuo figlio che purtroppo si sta godendo uno dei Milan peggiori di sempre, se non il peggiore probabilmente. Il concetto di sfortuna è relativo comunque, perché quando non si tenta di attaccare o lo si fa male, difficile avere fortuna. L'allenatore non esiste, quindi una squadra simile, con evidenti lacune tecniche e tattiche, faticherà anche contro il cittadella, per buttartela lì


tra l'altro, a parte le colpe proprie del milan, a conti fatti loro hanno avuto le occasioni migliori: 
klose sbaglia solo davanti al portiere
keita palo pieno nel secondo tempo


----------



## sanguegranata (28 Gennaio 2015)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Benvenuto, scoprirai che qui ci sono molti "simpatizzanti" granata. Personalmente, il Toro è la mia seconda squadra, uno dei miei migliori amici è di Torino e spesso scherzando gli dico che nel mio cuore rossonero c'è qualche cellula mutata che è granata! Una delle emozioni più belle sportivamente parlando per me è stato andare a vedere un Derby insieme a questo mio amico. Geoba ****-a!



grzie! domenica vi abbiamo fatto godere al 94'? e voi ci avete deliziato col gioco + bello mai ammirato nella storia del calcio.


----------

